

The platinum searcher: ack/ag clone written in Go - justinmk
https://github.com/monochromegane/the_platinum_searcher

======
ben0x539
Ugh. You're replacing a thing with silver in the tagline, and you're using Go
to do it, and you _don 't_ go with _go_ lden in your own?!

~~~
e12e
ln -s pt au?

------
skrebbel
Nice! I love the first-class Windows support. Did you do any effort
specifically for that or is it "just" that Go libraries are awesome?

Even console colouring works out of the box, and since that's pretty rotten to
get done on Windows [0], I have to assume someone somewhere did a lot of
effort for that :-)

[0]
[https://code.google.com/p/googletest/source/browse/trunk/src...](https://code.google.com/p/googletest/source/browse/trunk/src/gtest.cc#2621)

~~~
vamega
That file seems to hardcode the list of known TERMs rather than using the
termcap. Most specifically it seems to ignore rxvt-unicode and rxvt-
unicode-256-color even though they are perfectly capable terminals.

~~~
skrebbel
I have no idea what you just said, but I think that it confirms my
understanding that doing console colours on Windows is a pain in the buttocks.

------
vamega
I'm amazed that this is faster than ag. If I can confirm that this is indeed
the case then I'm going to be switching pretty soon.

Anyone have any insight as to how this was achieved? Ag is fairly well
optimized from what I've seen. Is this just the Go runtime being more
efficient that libc or some other amazing technical achievement or is this
simply a case of pt ignoring more files that Ag by default?

------
tekproxy
I like ack. Why should I switch?

